

Ask HN: Web Service Access Management Platform - Y0L0

There was a PaaS posted last week I do believe but cannot track it down.<p>Basically, it allowed you to grant users access to various web services from one manageable control panel.<p>Any enlightenment would be great.
======
Affliction
hojoki.com ?

